# Cavium ThunderX2 Review and Benchmarks.



## rigoletto@ (Aug 20, 2018)

Cavium ThunderX2 Review and Benchmarks a Real Arm Server Option.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 20, 2018)

Gigabyte Launches New Cavium ThunderX2 Servers.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 20, 2018)

Also Nice.


----------

